# I named my new girl Skylar! Pics!



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

Here is Skylar at 10 wks. I get her at 15 wks!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG she is a cutie !


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness, she is a DOLL!!!!!!!! You must be dying to get her now :wub:.


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Skylar*

More Skylar! I cannot wait!!!! 40 days from now!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

She is gorgeous!! :wub: I love the name too! I bet you cannot wait to get her home. :chili:


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Skylar*

My new baby girl!!!!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

She is sooooo cute! What a face!


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Such a baby doll face
She is so little
Cute name


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Such a doll! Excited for you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh...she is adorable!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

What a doll!!! I love the name Skylar!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Skylar is adorable!!


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you for all the kind words! I can't wait to bring her home!


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

She is adorable!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a gorgeous little girl!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Adorable. I know you can't wait


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I would be having buttons right now for just having to wait until I could pick her up. She sure is one cute little fluff!!!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

so adorable.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my goodness, she is ADORABLE! What a sweet little face! I'm sure you're biting your nails until the time that you can bring her home. Be sure to post lots of pictures when you do!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

she's so cute :wub:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

She is beautiful.


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

Adorable! I wouldn't be able to sleep until I got her.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So cute!
I love her big big eyes!
She will be here before you know it!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Wow This is A Cutie Pie for sure*****
*So Happy For You.*
*Nickee & Yogi* in Pa.*


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

She's adorable! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

What a cutie, love her name!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

She is really stand-out cute (yes, that face!) and I LOVE the name you chose  So excited for you.


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

What a cutie!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is pretty special :wub: :wub: you must be so excited. :biggrin:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lprego35 said:


> My new baby girl!!!!


Awww :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Haha, I love her expression. You must be so excited.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Skylar is adorable!


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Uh oh, she has an innocent face lol O


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

She's lovely. Can't wait to see more of her. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh Gosh she is super cute! that little face of hers


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

She's adorable and I LOVE the name. Wanda


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Skylar is beautiful, a little doll baby. I love her name.


----------



## Mindy's Mom (Apr 9, 2013)

Cute little darling


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a little beauty.


----------

